# Host surrogate - Starting to downregulate



## tummymummy10 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi there just wanted to chat to other people going through similar situation.  I am a host surrogate, and already started to downregulate for helping a lovely couple, I have helped them have their gorgeous baby boy in March 2010, now we are starting the whole process again to try for a sibling for their son.  Really hope it works again, we were lucky that it worked first time, we are having one attempt again, so fingers crossed it works again.  I started my suprecur nasal spray on Monday, and feeling ok, although noticed already the increase in my breasts lol, feel ok though.  I felt absolutely fine the last treatment too so hoping I will be ok again.  Got date for baseline scan on 3 August, then hopefully I will be starting the prognova.  Very exciting times, and want to wish all the ladies all the luck that you get a BFP soon, and to all the ladies due babies!  

Hope to chat to some of you all soon.

Take care
Claire xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

tummymummy10 and welcome to FF and the surrogacy board, I remember downregging, headaches and all LOL so hope it's not too bad for you and wishing you lots of luck for a BFP 1st time again, I'm not s surro (sadly) but am sure you'll get lots of support and chat from others on here surros and IP's alike   
Sam
x


----------

